# waterproof Ipod Case



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm wanting to know what waterproof case you all run on your quads for your stereos. Was looking at H20 for my Ipod nano 16GB 4 Gen but they were like $60:bigeyes: What waterproof case do ya'll have, to keep the the Ipod waterproof?
Any comments appreciated.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Pretty sure I have an otterbox for the ipod touch on her brute...i have a water proof phone in an otterbox that I used on mine before I git rid of the tunes for the racked rad

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Yea I have a waterproof box I think Pelican that I keep my phone/wallet. (in the brute dry storage box) Need one that mounts somewhere to the handle bars. Theres not much space though with the winch rocker switch...


----------



## ksh3 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a Pelican it it works great


----------



## roadstarjohn1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

the Pelican i1010 is for the iPod, it has an external 3.5 jack to plug right into


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I need a waterproof case that uses the big plug, I think usb. i don't use the 3.5mm jack because the sound quality isn't that good using it.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't think you will find one like that we use the otter boxes for our iPods


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, going to have to find a way to waterproof it when I was using zip ties.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The sound quality has alot to do with where the music is downloaded from. I quit using the free stuff because of quality and viruses from them. I use nothing but iTunes and the quality of the sound is great.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

That might be the problem... How much do you pay for your music and from where do you get it.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

On iTunes and the songs are .99 each


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use rhapsody .. its like 9$ a month and u get to put music on 3 different players..and i use a pellican, i just drilled a hole big enough for the 3mm jack and silliconed it used zipties and put it under the radiator on the rack..


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

I use the h2o one. It works awesome and is a good fit on the handle bars. It just takes a while to forget you got raped for 60 bucks lol.


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I have an H20 Audio and i got it off of EbAy. It was like $35.00 and it works. Took me a little while to find it on EbAy cause it was categorized wrong i think but it was worth it...


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I use a otterbox for the I-Pod,can still work the touch screen and 100% waterproof!! Yeah it was $50 bucks but look at having to buy another I-pod cause "it took a drink".


----------

